# A Petition To Modify CatBoy's screen name



## dangerboy (Jun 22, 2011)

i would like to request the GAY be taken out of Catboy's name. i find it somewhat offensive, but nothing against gays.  its distracting and controversial and i believe it can only generate more harm and hate in this forum than its worth. I have no problem with him putting any info that he wants in his profile if he really needs to tell everyone what he is. i just dont think his pro-gay agenda needs to be reinforced every times he makes a post.

Please dont get mad at this topic CatBoy. I dont think anyone should be allowed to be labeled gay OR straight in their screen name. i think having either label in a screen name is equally ridiculous. i made fun of u a few times, but couldnt help myself. Sometimes u post dumb stuff and its hard to not post crazy shit that may sound antigay as a reply. i hope u saw my duke nukem joke because i thought u would laugh. i didnt know the moderators would freak out on me.

Also if my screen name was "A Vagina Loving Dangerboy" some females on this site would be offended and the name would not be allowed. So as a male who has been falsely accused of being gay, many times over the years, i am offended by A Gay Little Catboy's screen name. please change it to just CATBOY or whatever he wants instead.  

I know catboy will not like it, but i think it is best for the forum and will prevent  future incidents from happening. 

P.S. this topic is not anti-gay. i hate more straight people than gay people.

*ALSO BAN WHOEVER HACKED MY SIGNATURE* = proof his name should be changed


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

Why do you care?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be a serious petition?

For starters, you have no clue if a gay person did that to your signature.
Second, change your password -_-
Third, unless he stabs you in the eye each time you see his name or makes you feel a bit tingly in the pants, why should he change it simply because you wish it?


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Why do you care?



for starters look what the gays did to my signature


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

And you can't change your own signature??


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

The signature was just one of the staff messing with you. 
(Hey, you said we take everything too seriously)
And I've fixed it now.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> And you can't change your own signature??



nope. it wont change. its clear in my profile and the gay banner won't go away. 

i dont think its fair that straight people cant say a word about gays, but gays can do whatever the hell they want to harass straight people


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah. Sugar boy. We can do whatever we want with straight kids. And we do it. Get over it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2011)

dangerboy's name is sexist, and can only do more harm than good.

I request we change his name to "dangerperson" for equality.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> nope. it wont change. its clear in my profile and the gay banner won't go away.
> 
> i dont think its fair that straight people cant say a word about gays, but gays can do whatever the hell they want to harass straight people



How is he harassing you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you're just being a bit _too_ sensitive.
For instance, I can say your name makes me feel like my life is in danger. That any minute now you're going to reach through the screen and eat my face.
Maybe you should just relax. The world is filled with gay people, deal with it.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 22, 2011)

ok its gone now. mods must have fixed it for me. 

but i shouldnt have been hacked by gays in the first place.

P.S. i don't mean to offend any gays that were not hacking me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

You could have changed it at any time. Don't bullshit a bullshitter.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 22, 2011)

dangerboy, I'm pretty sure you are the only person who has ever complained.
To be honest this topic reeks of insecurity, no offense.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Clookster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reverse has actually been true, don't be ignorant.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 22, 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Clookster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable. You don't know it was "the gays". You've made yourself an easy target for this and someone has potentially had a go at you. That doesn't instantly condemn gay members and it certainly isn't evidence of why he should have his name changed.

Don't jump to conclusions and raise the issue to a moderator rather than outright attack a group with such a comment.


----------



## Lily (Jun 22, 2011)

Member has been suspended for a week. Perhaps that will be enough time to cool off.

Perhaps not.


----------

